# مين فينا مش عايز يزود دخلة ؟ نظرة متكاملة لفكرة العمل من المنزل ... ياللا هانشتغل واحنا فى البيت



## marmourafour (11 أغسطس 2009)

مين فينا التزاماتة مش بتزيد ؟ مين فينا التزاماتة اقل من دخلة ؟ مين فينا مش بيدور على مصدر لدخل اضافى ؟اكيد معظمنا حالة زى حالى ... انا ام لطفلين وزوجى دخلة ليس بالكثير وفى نفس الوقت ليس بالقليل لكن الفكرة فى ان التزماتنا اكثر بكثير من دخلنا ... ففكرت اشتغل من البيت بما انى مش هاقدر اسيب الاولاد فى حضانة (عشان لازم يكون مرتبى ضعف مصاريف حضانة لطفلين ولأنى مش هاقدر اسيبهم فى اى حضانة ... لازم حضانة مستواها حلو ...وبالتالى مصاريفها مش حلوة) مع العلم انى كنت باشتغل قبل ما اخلف لكن بردو لسة فى فرصة اشتغل من البيت والموضوع دة انتشر جداً دلوقتى ...اكيد كل واحد منا مميز فى مهارة او موهبة ممكن تكون مصدر دخل بالنسبة لة. 

وقبل ما ادخل فى تفاصيل الموضوع عايزة اوضح ان اللى بافكر فية دة مش عيب ولا غلط لأن فى كنايس انا عارفها بتساعد الناس على الفكر دة بعرض منتجاتهم فى الكنيسة يعنى الكنيسة هى اللى بتشجعنا عشان نساعد بعض وننفع بعض زى بالظبط اعلانات العمل اللى بنحطها فى لوحة الاعلانات فى الكنيسة وتحت اشراف الكنيسة ... بنت عمتى عملت حفلة خطوبتها فى قاعة الكنيسة وجابت الاكل من واحدة معاهم فى الكنيسة بتشتغل فى البيت ... بتعمل الاكل فى البيت اللى انت تطلبة وتوصلة الكنيسة للحفلات او للبيت والكنيسة هى اللى عرفت الناس عليها عشان يشجعوها ويساعدوها ... وبمنتهى الامانة الاكل كان زى الفل

اللى شجعنى على الموضوع دة هو صيام العدرا والكنايس اللى بيكون فيها نهضة العدرا بتعمل معارض طول فترة الصيام  (كنايس بتوافق تعرض منتجات عندها بمقابل مادى والدخل يتقسم ما بين الكنيسة وصاحب المنتج وكنايس مش بتوافق ... يعنى بتعرض المنتجات بدون مقابل والدخل كلة للكنيسة) ونقطة تانية اثارت انتباهى وهى انى ممكن اشتغل وانا فى البيت لكن مش هافدر - انزل الكنيسة سواء فى معرض العدرا او يوم الجمعة بعد القداس مثلاً – اقف اعرض منتجاتى فى الكنيسة بسبب الاولاد يعنى مش هاعرف اسيبهم هما الاتنين ... وكتير منا ظروفة لا تسمح بعرض منتجاتة بنفسة لسبب او لآخر وهنا يأتى دور الشباب اللى عندهم الحماس والوقت والقدرة ان يقوموا هم بعمل البيع سواء بتوزيع المنتجات على الكنايس او البيع المباشر سواء فى معرض العدرا او بعد القداس يوم الجمعة كما فى معظم الكنايس.

بجد الموضوع حلو ومحتاجينة وبدون كسوف وياللا نبدأ وهاقول لكم على المزايا فى الموضوع دة :
طبعا كل واحد يقدر يشتغل من بيتة فى الحاجة اللى هو بيتقنها وبالكمية اللى تناسب وقتة ومجهودة ... يعنى مثلاً لو هانعمل حاجات لمعرض العدرا شهر اغسطس من كل سنة فمعنى كدة ان احنا عندنا طول السنة نقسمها لشهور وكل شهر نضع لة خطة انتاج (شهر عندنا مصيف - شهر عندنا امتحانات – شهر عندنا عيد ...) نقدر نختار الوقت اللى هانشتغل فية بدون قيود ونفس الحكاية يوم الجمعة بعد القداس.

المواضيع اللى محتاجة تعاون :
اولاً : تحديدي الكنايس اللى تقبل المشاركة بمقابل مادى ودى سهلة كل واحد يقدر يعرف كنيستة على الاقل
ثانياً : تسويق المنتجات وهذا يتم عن طريق شبابنا الحلوين اللى ممكن نكون منهم فريق نعطى لهم المنتجات وهم يقسموا نفسهم على الكنايس او كل واحد فى كنيستة (بمقاب مادى : نسبة من الربح) اما ان يعطوا المنتجات للكنايس اصحاب المعارض والكنيسة تعرض المنتجات براحتها او ان يتم الاتفاق مع الكنيسة ان يقوم الشباب بعرض المنتجات بنفسهم فى المعارض

نييجى بقى للمشاريع :
•	اعمال كروشية وتريكو : ملابس – مفارش – اكسيسوارات منزلية – ايشاربات – لفايف – شرابات – مساكات للمطبخ (عمتى جابت لى منهم اتنين من كنيستها من المعروضات يوم الجمعة ... حلوين اوى) اللى بتعرف تشتغل كروشية او تريكو اكيد هتلاقى افكار كتير مفيدة
•	اعمال الايتامن
•	المكرميات
•	خضار مجمد و دة سهل طول السنة نختار موسم الخضار عشان يكون ارخص ونعرف طريقة الحفظ المظبوطة بس محتاجين تلاجة رحلات عشان يفضل الخضار مجدم طول فترة العرض
•	اكلات صيامى : كل اسبوع نجرب اكلة صيامى
•	الخياطة والتطريز : مجال واسع مثل الكروشية والتريكو
•	نباتات الزينة
•	الزينة الورقية اللى بنحتاج نعلقها فى البيت فى مناسبات كتيرة
•	الرسم على الزجاج
•	النحت على الخشب
•	الشموع
•	شنط الهدايا
•	الكروت : طول السنة مناسبات
واكيد جواكم افكار تانية كتير تبرزوا فيها مهاراتكم والمواضيع اللى فاتت دى انا عندى لمعظمها افكار ممكن نتبادلها مع بعض.


وخلونى احكى لكم على حكاية عشان ارد على الناس اللى ممكن تقول احنا نتكسف نعمل كدة ... تجربة بسيطة ... لما فكرت اشتغل بالكروشية وابيع منتجاتى عرضت الفكرة على جوزى فقال لى بقى انت اللى كنت بتشتغلى فى شركة سياحة ومعاكى بكالريوس تجارة وخريجة مدارس لغات تشتغلى زى اى واحدة ماعندهاش مؤهلاتك العلمية دى !! لا انت مقامك شغلانة احسن من كدة ترجعى للشغل بيها وبعدين قريت اعلان بالصدفة فى مجلة الام والطفل عن عن محل اكسيسوارات منزلية اسمة rakia events  بيبيع شموع ومفارش وغيرة وكلة هاند ميد فاتصلت بالرقم الموجود فى الاعلان وحددت معاهم ميعاد وبعد الحاح على جوزى وافق نروح نشوف اية النظام المهم عملت مفرش صغير واخدتة معايا عشان تشوف شغلى ... عحبها المفرش وقالت لى عايزة منة 8 وعايزة كمان شوية ورد وفروع من اللى فى المفرش بس لوحدهم ... اشتغلت وقبضت وجوزى عرف ان دى بردو شغلانة تليق بى بعد ماشاف ان الناس عجبهم شغلى واصبح يدينى رأية ... دخلى الوان ... اعملية اكبر من كدة ... !! طبعاً هاتقلوا لية ماكملتيش شغل معاها ؟ هى فى مصر الجديدية وانا فى الهرم والموضوع عايز 6 او 7 مشاوير من هنا لهناك لأنها مش هتاخد اللى انا هاودية لها لكن هى بتطلب حاجة معينة فى ذهنها فلازم نتابع الموضوع مع بعض كتير لغاية ماسلمها الشغل واستلم الفلوس

بس فى حاجة فى الموضوع دة هى اللى خلتنى افكر اننا نعرض شغلنا فى الكنيسة بدل المحلات ... صاحبة المحل ليها فى الاشغال اليدوية ... اخدت منى المفرش ب 25 جنية والوردة بجنية والفرع بجنية والمجموع كلة 400 جنية وركبت هى الكروشية دة علة قطعة ساتان كبيرة واصبح مفرش ساتان مطعم بالكروشية يتباع بأكتر من 1000 جنية. ... فى الحقيقة حتى لو هى هاتبيع المفرش لوحدة ب 50 جنية هاتكسب هى الضعف ولو اختى راحت تشترية هاتدفع ضعف التمن اللى ممكن انا ابيعة لها بية لكن لو اشترتة من الكنيسة ب 25 جنية هى هاتوفر وانا هاكسب بردو نفس التمن اللى بعت بية للمحل وهاننفع بعضنا منا فينا ياشباب ... اعتقد فهمتونى ... !! دلوقتى لما باشوف واحدة لابسة بلوزة كروشية واقول لجوزى انا اعرف اعمل زيها بيقول لى طيب ياللا مستبية اية ؟ باقولة طيب وهابيعها لمين وازاى يقولى بس انت اعمليها وليكى على انا اصرفها لك ... !!شوفتوا بقى نظرتة اتغيرت ازاى للامور ؟

وصدقونى حتى لو كسبنا قليل احسن من مفيش خالص ... يعنى ساعات لما بيكون الواحد مننا مزنوق وييجى لة 10 جنية بيشوفها كأنها 100 جنية ... صدقونى لما فكرت فى الموضوع دة عشان ازود دخلنا ماكنش عشان ابقى غنية او اشيل حاجى لعيالى تنفعهم للزمن لكن كان عشان نعدى ازمة الالتزامات اللى احنا فيها حالياً ... وانا عارفة ان فى كتير نفسهم يبدأوا شغل من البيت باختلاف الظروف والاسباب وانا شايفة الفكرة دى قدامى بتتحقق وتكبر بجد فكروا ان كل المشاريع الكبيرة ابتدت افكار صغيرة.

فكروا فى الموضوع بجد وهاقول لكم قريب عل نموذجين اعرفهم شخصياً قدروا يحققوا حلمهم بمعونة ربنا


----------



## *koki* (11 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة هايلة مرسى ليكى تعبتى نفسك


----------



## marmourafour (11 أغسطس 2009)

koki ميرسى لتشجيعك ... مفيش تعب ولا حاجة ... ياريت كل التعب كدة 
عايزين نبدأ بجد يا شباب


----------



## راشي (11 أغسطس 2009)

افكارك حلوة قوى ربنا يباركك ويبارك مشاريعك


----------



## zezza (11 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة حلوة بجد ....و مش عيب خالص الشغل اللى من النوع ده مادام اللى هيعمله هيستفيد و يفيد غيره 
و الصراحة معارض الكنايس بتعرض حاجات تحفة و اسعارها معقولة خالص 
ربنا يقوى حضرتك و ينمى موهبتك و يبارك عيلتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (10 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة جميلة جدا واضح ان حضرتك سيدة عملية وبسيطة 
اتمنى ان كل كل السيدات يفكرن بنفس الطريقة
ربنا يبارك فيكى ويوسع فى رزقك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومتكامل الرب معاكم شكرااا


----------

